# What do I refer to my dog as?



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

My dog is a rescue from a BYB. I was under the impression that he was in fact full APBT. However, I just recently got the papers on him, it shows his dam was Razor Edge & Watchdog. I am unsure about his sire.






mom






dad

I never really thought anything of it because my puppy is 5 months old, 65lbs and isn't short & stalky at all. Just wondering what I would refer to my dog as. I'm still working on getting full papers for the dad. 








American bully?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

You can always post up the ped and others can look at it and tell you. What registry was used?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Razors edge is American bully pretty much. Does the pup not have papers?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well watchdog and re are bully bloodlines so yeah half the ped is bully. So even if the top was pyre Crenshaw youd still have an american bully mix


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Or a mutt. Nothing wrong with calling it like it is! If you don't know the bloodlines on one side who know lol 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

